# Auto-Trail Door Hinges.



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi All,

I want to remove the bottom hinges on the Habitation door to "lift" the door, and grease the door hinges.

The bolts are similar to an "ALLEN SCREW" but are 4mm SQUARE. Does anyone know where I can get an Allen Key/Socket to fit please?

My van is an Auto-Trail, 2010.

Regards,

sennen523.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon sennen523,

These require 'Robertson' bits, which I believe is an American fitting.

The following company should be able to assist you http://www.squarescrews.co.uk/

Regards,
Chris


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Thanks Chris, unfortunately square screws didn't have a tool like this.

Has anyone else got any ideas where I could get this?

Thanks.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

I think they are also known as Scrulox Screws.

Does this look like the correct head:
http://www.samuelkirk.co.uk/scrulox-screws-cs-8-x-40mm-box-200-8740-p.asp

If so, worth a phone call. 8)


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Thanks HurricaneSmith, certainly do look similar to these. I will contact them.

Al.


----------

